# Gang related deaths drop.



## J-kid (Apr 6, 2003)

The number of fatel gang shootings have droped over the last year.

The number of gun shootings have stayed near the same.

Your probley asking your self how can that be.

Its because people are holding there guns wrong.
The idoits are hold them up side down making it 70% less accurate and 50 percent less accurate when held sideways.


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *The number of fatel gang shootings have droped over the last year.
> 
> The number of gun shootings have stayed near the same.
> ...





Hey! thats supozed to be a secret dont let them know thier holding them wrong, I like them to hold them sideways and upside down!!!!!!!!!!!  :2pistols:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 6, 2003)

Back in the early 90's, I lived in Omaha and they had a very serious gang problem and drive-by shootings were a common occurance.  The Omaha Police Dept. found a very effective way to dramatically reduce these shootings by over 90% almost overnight!

How?

They re-classified them.  If the shooter actually hit a person, it was classified as a shooting.  If he missed, it was classified as property damage.

Drive-by shootings dropped by over 90% instantly.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *The number of fatel gang shootings have droped over the last year.
> 
> The number of gun shootings have stayed near the same.
> ...


:rofl: I agree, that's one of the main reasons...  And why do most gang members carry 9mm?  They need the extra 20 rounds for their drive-bys.

if you hold your gun sideways, you can't use your sights.  don't use your sights, and all you can do is point-shoot.


----------

